# Knights of Chaos REJOICE! FOR BAD THINGS ARE ABOUT TO HAPPEN!



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok so, after FINALLY getting out of the service and getting back to my home; I'm able to sit down and think over somethings regarding hobbies. I decided to continue painting, some of you might remember I was working on a desert camo pattern IG army a little under a year ago and then dropped off the face of the earth (I was in Iraq for those that dont know). 

So, as I said, I decided to start painting again. This time however, instead of making an army, I'm going to paint minis that I find to be interesting or just look bad-ass :so_happy:.

(apologies for the poor quality of photos, working on getting a new camera)

So, without further a due I bring you the first of my chaos knights...


...on your tablez...chargin your foodz


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Good plan to paint mini's because you like them, and not just to make an army. 

I like the this knight, although his armour is a little to shiney for my tastes. I would have used a thin coat devalin mud or black to make it look more weathered.


----------

